# Card Reader ohne Funktion [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

bekomme in meinen Desktop-PC  serienmäßig integrierten Card Reader nicht ans laufen und hoffe ihr könnt mir mit euren Tipps zur richtigen Konfiguration / Funktion verhelfen.

Die SD-Karte mit der ich das Ding teste, funktioniert in meinem Netbook prima.

Verwende üblicher Weise selbst konfigurierte kernel ohne initrd, hab's aber in meiner Verzweiflung auch schon mal mit einem Genkernel versucht, was aber genauso wenig funktionierte.

Hier ein paar Details, wenn ihr mehr braucht, bitte fragen:

Die Ausgabe von dmesg bezüglich des Card Readers:

```

[    9.204786] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -0 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.235406] scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -1 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.266028] scsi 6:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -2 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.296661] scsi 6:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -3 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.327273] scsi 6:0:0:4: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader    -4 1.20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    9.327906] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    9.328049] sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    9.328169] sd 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[    9.328306] sd 6:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

[    9.328435] sd 6:0:0:4: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

[    9.338024] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.339024] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.340017] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.341027] sd 6:0:0:4: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    9.343018] sd 6:0:0:3: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Ausgabe von lsusb -v:

```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07b8:e004 AboCom Systems Inc Mass Storage Device

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x07b8 AboCom Systems Inc

  idProduct          0xe004 Mass Storage Device

  bcdDevice            1.20

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 3 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 CARD READER

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              5 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

Ausgabe von /var/log/messages:

```

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602749] usb 2-7: New USB device found, idVendor=07b8, idProduct=e004

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602753] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602756] usb 2-7: Product: USB 2.0 All-in-1 Card Reader

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602759] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: Generic

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.602761] usb 2-7: SerialNumber: 070112015146000745

Feb 13 17:14:26 big-server kernel: [    1.630000] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

```

Und last but not least meine kernel.config als Link, weil zu lang:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/550369/

Wenn ich die sd-Karte einstecke leuchtet lediglich eine LED auf, es wird aber keine zusätzliche Partition angezeigt bzw. erkannt.

Wat nu?

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Abend Leute,

kurzes Update.

Kam eben mal auf die Idee eine andere SD-Card (2GB) zu verwenden, und damit geht's. Dann meldet dmesg:

```

[  955.359507] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] 3962880 512-byte logical blocks: (2.02 GB/1.88 GiB)

[  955.361179] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[  955.361183] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  955.365174] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] No Caching mode page present

[  955.365178] sd 6:0:0:2: [sdg] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  955.368435]  sdg: sdg1

```

Mit der besseren 4GB HC Class 6 Card, die ich bisher testete geht's aber leider nicht. Die Card ist aber in Ordnung denn in meinem Netbook is es wie gesagt kein Problem.

Wie verhält sich das mit den Lesefähigkeiten der Card-Reader dies bezüglich?

Wird diese noch durch das PC-Bios oder eine Firmware bestimmt, und demnach nicht ausschließlich durch die Eigenschaften des kernels.

Scheint mir fast so, muss wohl mal beim PC-Hersteller recherchieren - was meint ihr, könnt ihr das bestätigen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## astaecker

Wahrscheinlich kann dein Kartenleser keine SDHC Karten lesen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi astaecker,

das hatte ich auch gerade herausgefunden und bin hier zum Forum zurück um es mitzuteilen und den thread als gelöst zu markieren (obwohl mein Fall doch garnicht gelöst ist)   :Crying or Very sad: 

Auf der Herstellerseite von Fujitsu-Siemens gibt es genau zwei Dokumente zu meinem PC bezüglich des Card Readers, im älteren davon steht er unterstützt keine SDHC Karten, im neueren dagegen schon.

Daraus folgerte ich dann das das Teil vielleicht updatefähig sei. 

Ist es aber laut Forum nicht, sondern es wurden halt ab einem neueren Baudatum bessere Reader verbaut.

Damit hat sich das dann auch erledigt.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

